# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Njerez te jashtezakonshem.

## Orion_DYRRAHU

Njeriu me i gjate i planetit (i te gjitha koherave, bazuar mbi historine mjeksore) eshte Robert Wadlow. 

Ai lindi me 22 shkurt 1918, ne Alton, Illinois (SHBA). Vdiq ne moshen 22 vjecare, me 16 korrik 1940. 

Ne ate moshe (ndersa akoma vazhdonte te zgjatej) ai peshonte 491 pounds dhe ishte i gjate 8' 11.1" - afersisht 2 m. e 72 cm. 

Numri i tij i kembes qe 37 AA - 72.5, me masen tone. 

Ja dhe 2 foto (ajo djathtas, me te vellain ne shtepine e tij).

----------


## MEDEA

shume interesante orion, por me vika pak keq qe ka vdekur aq i ri. kam lexuar diku se keta njerez qe zgjaten shume dhe shpejt...kane me teprice nje hormon qe sekretohet nga gjendra e tiroides...dhe shkakton gjigantizmin...ne kohet e sotme me duket se ka kurim!
 :macka e bardhe:

----------


## Reiart

Eshte gjendra e hipofizes, ne qoftese e kam shkruar mire, qe ndodhet ne tru. Mungesa e hormonit qe prodhon kjo gjender ben qe njeriu te mbetet i vogel dhe te shemtohet me kalimin e viteve. E kunderta ne qoftese prodhon me shumice. Kurimi sot eshte i mundur por eshte shume i kushtueshem dhe i perjetshem. Jeta me kete lloj semundje varet nga injeksionet e perditshme.

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Po. Wadlow lindi me kete difekt ne ne hipofize (pra hipofiza prodhonte hormone ne sasi te pakontrolluar), dhe gjatesia e tij i tejkaloi ne menyre te paimagjinueshme permasat normale te nje qenieje njerezore. Shkaku i vdekjes se tij ne nje moshe kaq te re ishte kanceri ne kavilje. Duke qene teper anormal ne permasa, dhe duke pasur artikulacione teper te dobta per te perballuar peshen e tij trupore, iu krijuan disa gjendra ne kavilje, per te cilat, kur u kuptua se ishin kanceroze, ishte teper vone te kuroheshin.

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Femra me e gjate e botes ne te gjitha koherat (bazuar mbi historine mjeksore) ka qene hollandezja Trijntje Cornelisdochter. 

Te dhenat rreth saj jane te pakta duke qene se ajo jetoi rreth 4 shekuj me pare. Me siguri dihet se ajo lindi ne vitin 1616, dhe se ishte e gjate rreth 2 m. e 60 cm. Dihet gjithashtu se se ajo (fatkeqesisht) vdiq teper e re, ne moshen 17-vjecare. 

Ja dhe nje tablo kushtuar Trijntje dhe shtatit te saj te jashtezakonshem.

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Njeriu me i shkurter i planetit i njohur nga historia mjeksore eshte indiani Gul Mohammed. 

Ai lindi ne Delphi me 15 shkurt 1957, dhe vdiq ne moshen 40 vjecare ne 1997, po ne qytetin e tij te lindjes. Gjatesia e tij maksimale arriti vetem 57 cm. 

Ishte gjithmone nje njeri i varfer, dhe per te jetuar shiti sheqerka gjate gjithe jetes se vet.

Frika e tij me e madhe ishin qente dhe macet e rrugeve, te cilet i rrembenin cdo ushqim qe kishte ne dore, sidomos kur hante i vetem neper rruge. 

Endrra e tij ishte te martohej me nje aktore te gjate, ne menyre qe njerezit te mos kishin goje te talleshin me shtatin e tij te shkurter.

Ja dhe nje foto:

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Carol Yager (-f-) njihet nga historia mjeksore si njeriu me i shendoshe i planetit ne te gjitha koherat (te pakten deri tani). 

Ajo lindi ne vitin 1960 ne Flint, Michigan (SHBA), dhe vdiq ne vitin 1994 ne moshen 34 vjecare, per shkak te teprices se theksuar te mases se lengshme ne organizem. 

Pesha e saj zyretare ne vitin 1993 ishte 539.2 kg (1189 lbs), por ajo vete deshmonte se pesha e saj maksimale ka arritur mbi 725 kg. (1600 lbs).

Carol kishte nje gjatesi trupore mesatare prej 170 cm. 

Ja dhe nje foto e saj:

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Njerezit me te gjate te Republikes Popullore te Kines. Kjo faqe mu duk teper interesante.

http://www.geocities.com/hzq29/giant.htm

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Femra me e gjate e planetit sot per sot eshte kinezja Defen Yao. Ajo eshte vetem 24 vjece dhe, 232 cm e gjate.

----------


## keni

Pune e bukur Orion. Jane me te vertet kuriozitete te bukura.
Po pres per te tjera.
Me respekt keni. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## heret a vone

Gruaja me belin me te holle ne bote eshte Cathie Jung .
Beli i saj eshte i teri vetem 38cm....
Hajde bel hajdee

----------


## Qendi

Ja edhe një foto nga Defen Yao

----------


## Qendi

Gul Mohammed.

----------


## Darius

> Ja edhe një foto nga Defen Yao


Defen Yao eshte duke vdekur. Parmbreme dha nje emision mbi rastin e kesaj femre gjigande dhe mesa duket pamundesia per te paguar ilacet shume te shtrenjta dhe kujdesin e vazhdueshem mjekesor ja ka shkurtuar ditet gruas me te gjate ne bote.

----------

